# puppy not well help



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

just over 2 weeks ago I was at a bbq and took bailey with me and when we got home with her she was in acting different and the following day I feed her as nomal but she bought it back up and she also had dairriea with pieces of chicken in it so we thought that she a got some at the bbq and had a upset tummy and then we feed her lunch and she bougth that up with chicken in it so after that we didn't feed her or and took her to the and so then we started feeding her just rice and the start putting her food back in but she still was have trouble with her poo and she had started wanting up thought the night to poo but not much was comeing so went back to the vet and they think is a gastro enteriso so put her no meds that every think was back to normal but on firday te meds finshed and just last night she was crying to go to the tolet again she was up 4 time and poo was right back to where we strated. has enyone had this porbale and can you help to or do I need to go back to the vet ? does enyone think that she has a bug ?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor thing, I think I would probably go back to the vets, would definitely call them and explain the situation, could be that she needs the meds for longer or maybe they would diagnose something else this time. Hope she gets better soon, sorry not been in same situation so can't offer better advice.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could she have gotten hold of a bone at the BBQ? My old Jack Russell was fed a rib bone by someone once and it caused major problems! Eventually he did pass it but would have had surgery to remove had he not done that. Bailey may have something stuck inside her that needs removing.


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Could she have gotten hold of a bone at the BBQ? My old Jack Russell was fed a rib bone by someone once and it caused major problems! Eventually he did pass it but would have had surgery to remove had he not done that. Bailey may have something stuck inside her that needs removing.


hi what kind of problems did you dog have and how long did it last?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Get your dog to a vet.
the problems with blockages can be severe.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It was only a couple of days but the dog was depressed,sick, not eating or drinking. If you suspect a blockage may be the case I wouldn't delay on getting in to the vet.


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

well don't think it a blockage cuse its been over 2 weeks now but she is still intersented in her food but somethink still is right with her


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in Dogs 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Vet can do blood work to detect this . . . . 


I know that there was a post regarding this subject back in 05-01-2012 but I feel that it needs repeating.
We have had Lucia for 1 1/2 years (she was 2 years old when we rescued her) and she is the love of our life.
Sunday night July 21st Lucia refused her dinner but that in itself is not unusual and she had eaten her breakfast that morning .
All trips outdoors that Sunday both in the morning, midday, and evening prior to bed had been normal with normal pee and poops.
Just before bed time at about 9 PM Lucia vomited which is very unusual for her ,Lucia had vomited just one time in the 1 1/2 years we have had her.
Cleaned her up and took Lucia to bed with us after an hour or so of careful observation, again everything normal and she slept well with us in our bed.
Monday morning 5:30 AM Lucia up and dancing to go out where she pees and poops but the poop seems to me to be a bit unusual in color and texture. Lucia then continues to try and poop over and over again for several minutes with nothing I can see in the somewhat tall grass.
Take her in for morning breakfast and she refuses to eat same as the night before.
While having breakfast with my wife, and preparing for our departure to work we both can hear Lucia’s stomach making wild groaning noise from where she is lying in the corner of the kitchen.
I call the vet and they ask a few questions about her vomiting and diarrhea most specifically about any presence of blood. My answer was negative no blood was visible in either case. They suggest an upset stomach and a breakfast of chicken and rice and a scheduled visit to their office for the following morning Tuesday at 10 AM
Well Lucia drinks water but refuses the chicken and rice and now I know that something is wrong so I decide to bring her with me to work
Still Monday at about 2 PM I take Lucia out for a walk and she immediately starts to poop but a trail of blood and material almost like raspberry Jam is discharged.
I scoop her up and head to the Vet 2 miles away
Well Lucia had been to the Vet on July 3rd for her annual check-up shots ,blood work etc. and passed with flying colors, but now she is back at the Vet and something is terribly wrong
Two hours later probing, prodding, blood work etc the Vet determines that Lucia dehydrated and his diagnoses is Hemorrhagig GastroEnteritis (HGE)
Lucia has now been in the hospital for two days on an IV with multiple medications and fluids and it was really touch and go for the first twenty-four hours. But it now Wednesday July 24th and she is going home later today with additional meds and a special diet for the near future. There is no known cause of this disease in dogs and when it occurs it comes on strong and fast often with fatal results. Please take the time to click on the link and read the attached article it could save your dog’s life. The Vet keeps telling me that it was a good thing that I brought Lucia in to his office when I did which was just 17 hours after her one and only vomit and 8 hours from her morning poo which seemed a bit unusual. I do not even want to imagine what might be if I had left Lucia at home as usual that morning instead of taking her to work with me.
Not sure if she is totally out of the woods yet but things are looking good at this time.

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogd.../HGEindogs.htm


----------

